# Wingfield Railway Station, April 2017



## urbexdevil (Apr 30, 2017)

Heading north from my usual area of abode to pick up myself a new 4 wheeled toy (none from this report of course) and seeing this place was nearby, what better opportunity for a mooch.


Being a bit of a car nut myself, I have been on a bit of a mission to see some abandoned vehicles so this was a perfect quick little explore to satisfy that mission. For now anyway.

Certainly some interesting vehicles on the site, one of which in my opinion is well worthy of a restoration! Unfortunately I didn’t manage to get inside the station building itself and didn’t fancy crossing the live tracks to see the platform side of the building.



> Wingfield railway station was a railway station built by the North Midland Railway on its line between Derby and Leeds which is now part of the Midland Main Line.
> 
> From Ambergate the line passes Wingfield with a station which closed in 1967 although the buildings, by Francis Thompson, remain, although in a derelict condition. Nearby is the ruined Wingfield Manor, one of the places where Mary, Queen of Scots, was imprisoned.
> 
> In times past this area was important for coal mining, at Oakerthorpe, South Wingfield, with a branch to Shirland


----------



## smokeycow (Apr 30, 2017)

Great spot, i'm loving the cute little car. Certainly don't make them like that anymore! (not necessarily a bad thing)


----------



## The Wombat (May 1, 2017)

Like the passing train shot
Nice work


----------



## urbexdevil (May 1, 2017)

The Wombat said:


> Like the passing train shot
> Nice work



Was a random one, just at the point I was debating jumping over to see the other side of the building. Was a bit of a nope! moment haha.


----------



## smiler (May 1, 2017)

Looks a good mooch that UD, the mobile dental unit was interesting, great set, I enjoyed it, Thanks mo


----------



## uklimey1234 (May 2, 2017)

That looks like an Enfield electric car from the 1970s they only made about 100 of them, they were not much good.


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 2, 2017)

Great work hughie.you are banging them out at the min mate


----------



## No-One (Jul 3, 2017)

WOW - would be nice o see in the station, but surely the cars belong to someone ....


----------



## Itzpeter1999 (Oct 29, 2017)

So on Friday 27th October 2017 I too decided to take a trip over to the station but unfortunately it was too dark to take pictures of the vehicles, not much has changed from UD’s thread, however I bumped into the new owner of the station. I was talking to him about the 3 vehicles and as he said he has no plans for them and he is going to get rid of them soon anyway I asked him the question if I could have them, and his reply was, YES! All I need now is a flatbed as the steering has rotted on the Jowett van, but the other two are okay, just need new batteries as they are electric vehicles. Update posted soon.


----------



## jay12 (Dec 22, 2017)

Did you manage to remove cars and restore them?


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Dec 26, 2017)

Love the dental van! Yeah I wudn't go across a third rail either and I can do pretty silly things


----------

